# 4-25-2009 Mad River report



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

It's that time of week again 

I got out of bed this morning at 4:45. I was on the water before 6:30, all geared up and ready to go 

I started at the RR bridge with a woolly bugger and got a take on the third cast, then no more so I moved downstream. More takes, more fail  All in all I missed fourteen takes today. You shoulda been there, coudla seen me make a right ass of myself today 

I did manage to get that fly stuck in the mouth of a fat little 12" brown though  Worked downstream and then back up and over the rest of the day I got 2 more browns on a copper john, and a third on a bead head prince  It was good times.

I lost a couple of BIG fish though. Damn things get all grown up and their mouths turn to bone and hooks won't stick. It saddens me


----------



## gadabout (Jun 24, 2008)

clayton thanks for the report. always enjoy them. gadabout


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Slow fishing on the mad yesterday...Managed one Brown on an elk hair caddis and a couple other takes.

Clayton- Did you see the guys with the red shorts? I ran into them in the morning and also a couple of guys with foreign accents and a giant cooler floating on a tube... fishing live worms on a big sinker...they were looking for dinner!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah I saw the guys in the red shorts, and the spectacular fire-engine red shoes. Talked to em, actually  they asked me how I was doing and i mentioned I'd got a couple, they said they hadn't seen one all day...

To be honest, with the shorts, I am not surprised. Plus the dry fly action on the mad pretty much happens sporadically as hell... and either you have JUST the right fly, or you may as well buzz off


----------



## LMRposeidon (May 8, 2007)

i fished the mad yesterday as well, managed to land 4 browns in about 6 hours. 1 nice 15 incher and a dink on nymphs and 2 little guys on dries. Lost 4 others and missed a few more on dries. Wind made for a pretty tough day of fishing.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

LMRposeidon said:


> i fished the mad yesterday as well, managed to land 4 browns in about 6 hours. 1 nice 15 incher and a dink on nymphs and 2 little guys on dries. Lost 4 others and missed a few more on dries. Wind made for a pretty tough day of fishing.


Sounds like a great day  I didn't have any big guys .. Would have if I could get a dang hookset haha. Whereabouts were you? I was around rt 36 and never had an issue with the wind, though it made lots of noise in the trees above me.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

you would have caught more if you would have tied some chernobles!!!

clayton he was fishing at &*(%*% and also a few roads down from you


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

riverKing said:


> you would have caught more if you would have tied some chernobles!!!
> 
> clayton he was fishing at &*(%*% and also a few roads down from you


Ahh, I've always loved the scenery at &*(%*%  

I was just wondering because the wind seemed to be no factor where I was  I'm not spot-hunting, honest. I make out okay on the water I fish


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Not sure about the chernobles, but a size 16 beaver fur ant was working well Saturday with the wind. My partner and I landed some really nice fish, but that wind made things al little tougher than normal. 

Merf


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll have to pick up a few chernobyls... I'm currently about to crack Kelly Galloup's new book (thanks for the recommendation Brian ) and hopefully learn a few things, go burn some more money at MRO, and swing a zonker in the face of some great big trout. But we'll see


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

What's the new book?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Modern Streamers for Trophy Trout. A book that seems insanely pricey for its size and softcover status, but sometimes you don't have to say a lot to say a lot, you know? 

So far it's very informative. Definitely a whole new approach on fishing streamers.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Trout beware!

I'm leaving my house at 4:15 on Saturday morning. I like the predawn bite, it's working for me and I'm gonna give myself lots of time to exploit the hell out of it. Can't wait


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Ahh! I had that book for awhile! Its a good book but wished it was in colors more though.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, there were some INCREDIBLE trout in that book... That one brookie pic he had in the net (as an american northwest brookie)... JESUS CHRIST. That thing was multiple POUNDS! What a beast!

In other news, I'm getting one of the teeny lines pretty soon, and I'll be taking a trip down to blackwater canyon in WV this summer. Gonna get my Galloup on and see if I can pull a few monsters out down there  And also on the mad, though its narrowness makes it an incredibly challenging stream to do this sort of thing on 

I never thought about it the way he does though... it makes sense. I wanna see one of those charges so bad now!!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Anything that gives me a better shot at that is a GREAT idea, IMO


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

you know what the funny part is, when you get one like that it will be on a #18 PT
how big of streamers are you gonna throw this weekend? big, huge, or ginormous.
good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Yeah, there were some INCREDIBLE trout in that book... That one brookie pic he had in the net (as an american northwest brookie)... JESUS CHRIST. That thing was multiple POUNDS! What a beast!
> 
> In other news, I'm getting one of the teeny lines pretty soon, and I'll be taking a trip down to blackwater canyon in WV this summer. Gonna get my Galloup on and see if I can pull a few monsters out down there  And also on the mad, though its narrowness makes it an incredibly challenging stream to do this sort of thing on
> 
> I never thought about it the way he does though... it makes sense. I wanna see one of those charges so bad now!!


Blackwater is one place I want to visit in WV, never been there. Will this be your first trip there or a return trip?

I have watched some of Galloup's video clips on YouTube, he has some great info! I heard that book was good, too.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Very nice fish...


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

FSHNERIE said:


> Very nice fish...


Don't get the wrong idea, it's not mine  I just want one like it 

It looks like a nearly religious experience to hold one of those, I'd bet.

Edit: I got some streamers... I got my class 8 (!!!!!) sinking line... It's the Jim Teeny Galloup Streamer line. Got a new spool and 200 (!!!!) yards of backing. 

I'm ready to take on the world  Even if the world decides to run half the public length of the mad haha.

edit: gosh, I hope it comes down soon  it's running like 480cfs right now


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.hunt101.com/watermark.php?file=364299&size=1
Spruce Creek, PA, on a sofa pillow as darkness fell


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

clayton now that you have your smallmouth setup, you need a 8.5ft 3wt so you can fish for trout with all three methods, dries cripples and emergers

if your going to go with the goal of just streamer fishing if its below 350 you will be fine, the wading will be the problem.

and yes holding browns like that is like a religious experience, because you think back on how many like it you have lost and pray for forgiveness with what you said afterward.


----------

